# Replacement Pump for Chauvet Hurricane 1050



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

Purchased in 2008, and used for about 8 hours total, the pump is dead on this discontinued fogger. I called Chauvet and the gist was, "To bad so sad." They no longer have that part in stock, and can't recommend anything for it.

So, do any of you know of a pump that can be used in this unit? The model number for their pump is P200-PUMP12A, but I haven't had any luck finding one. I can find plenty of the same foggers that also have bad pumps, so Chauvet knew this was a dog, and aren't offering anything to customers in the way of compensation. I would like to fix it, as the rest of the unit is in very good condition, I just need a pump that will work in it.

Thanks.


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

Bumping my own thread to see if anyone knows of a place now.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey there. Sorry, I do not know where to get a replacement pump. BUT, I did post a thread a while back about how to fix pumps that are seized up. Maybe this can help: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8990


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

I had the same problem with our 1050, barely any use and then dead. I tried to fix it but failed so I bought the 1300, so much more fogger. I did send my old one to a fellow haunter and he rebuilt the motor and changed a couple of little things, including the diode and it works now.


----------



## MikeBru (Feb 19, 2010)

I bought a Chauvet, once. I won't buy one again. try this site for parts, you may have to look around a while until you find something that will meet your needs. http://parts.americandj.com/CategoriesList.aspx?ProductLine=0050&description=FOG AND BUBBLE MACHINES address was active as of 5-4-13.


----------

